
The Howl Editor – a fast, lightweight, LuaJIT based, fully programmable editor - shalabhc
http://howl.io/
======
shalabhc
I'm one of the developers and happy to answer questions.

0.4 was also just released:
[http://howl.io/blog/2016/05/31/howl-0-4-released.html](http://howl.io/blog/2016/05/31/howl-0-4-released.html)

------
crudbug
Neat !

Is there a package management framework for this ?

I would love to see some technical architecture documentation.

~~~
shalabhc
There's no framework at the moment, but will probably be added at some point.

Currently packages are easily installed be just copying the folder into a
'bundles' directory.

Note that there's a lot of built-in functionality, e.g. highlighting for 80+
syntaxes out of the box.

What specifically are you looking for in technical architecture docs?

